

WhatWG JavaScript streams standard - AdrianRossouw
https://streams.spec.whatwg.org/

======
AdrianRossouw
I was just lamenting the need for a more coherent and verifiable spec for node
stream modules, when I discovered that there is an actual industry standard
they are working on.

i wonder how this stuff will affect the streams v3 or future versions of the
streams api in node. From the looks of it, they would be incompatible with
this spec.

